# Another Unidentified African



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi -- I purchased this fish many years ago at Petsmart from a tank marked "Various Peacocks". He is now over 4" and looks to me to be more Zebra than Peacock, though his disposition is much more Peacock (possibly because all of the tankmates have been together since very small). Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated as I am considering moving him to another tank. Thanks. Robert


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Just a hybrid that has Red Zebra in it. If the tank is doing fine, there is no reason to move based on how you judge the hybrid to be.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The OP also has the beat up possible old borleyi. He is considering removing the mbuna that are currently in the tank with his haps and peacocks.


----------



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks both. DJ is correct -- I'm in the process of switching from one mixed Malawi tank to having two separate tanks with Mbunas in one and Haps/Peacocks in the other. I think this guy would do fine in either, but I think I will start him with the Mbunas and see how he does.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Red zebras and hybrids can be among the more aggressive mbuna...better that he is not with haps and peacocks.

You have two Metriaclima. Estherae (red zebra hybrid) and callainos. Because they are the same genus, they may fight as well.


----------

